# Reading BFD Parameters



## rogerv (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been able to find an answer to this, so I thought I'd ask. I've loaded some filters into my BFD 1124P via REW's MIDI interface. The filters are loaded, but somehow or another when I did a save of the filter settings using REW, I got a blank .req file. :sweat: 

Can someone point me to a procedure that I can use to read the BFD's parameter settings ? I'm thinking that if I can read them in the BFD's display I can just copy them down and enter them into REW so I can continue to massage the filters or better results.

Thanks,

Rog


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The controls are described in the unit's manual from page 11 onwards. Basic procedure is to press Engine L or Engine R to select the channel, then press Filter Select and turn the knob to select the number of the filter you want to look at, then press the Frequency, Fine, Bandwidth and Gain buttons to show the settings of those parameters (turn the knob if you want to adjust them).


----------



## rogerv (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks John. I appreciate it.

Rog


----------

